# Serbia



## cda (Jul 1, 2018)

On the mountaintop “Šiljak” (1565m) there is yet another interesting place, the symbol of the mountain as some refer to it, which tourist like to visit. The ruins of a church, a chapel dedicated to St. George is the place in question. Another interesting fact about this church is that it was built in honor of the late owner of the “Rtanj” mine in 1935. by his wife with the help of one thousand workers. Today only the ruins remain, it was destroyed by dynamite when treasure hunters attempted to find the hidden gold.


Rtanj::::



http://www.serbia.com/visit-serbia/...rtanj-the-mysterious-pyramidal-shaped-beauty/


----------

